
NMSLIB: an efficient k-NN search library for generic spaces - searchivarius
http://searchivarius.org/blog/what-non-metric-space-library
======
searchivarius
We have recently released a new version of our Non-Metric Space Library
(NMSLIB). NMSLIB is an efficient and extendible toolkit for searching in
generic non-metric spaces. Our killer feature is generality. Despite being
general, some of the methods may outperform the celebrated LSH in the spaces
where LSH methods seem to work best.

For more details, please, check our repo and/or my reflections on the state of
the library and future work
[https://github.com/searchivarius/nmslib/tree/v1.5](https://github.com/searchivarius/nmslib/tree/v1.5):
[http://searchivarius.org/blog/what-non-metric-space-
library](http://searchivarius.org/blog/what-non-metric-space-library)

